# Fire box care?



## ericm83 (May 5, 2019)

Getting my first offset here in a few weeks. I upgraded to the 1/2 inch fire box. I was reading a thread someone posted about having a rusted out fire box, and it got me wondering about preventative maintenance on it so I don’t have that issue. Is it basically as simple as emptying the ash after each cook or do I also need to wash it out?


----------



## daveomak (May 5, 2019)

Don't use wood that has been in the salt water...  That's all my friend used for one year..  In the first year, the stove was gone...  He lived next to the salt water and the humidity, in the summer, killed it... 
Some woods absorb salt from the ground water..   Like Teak absorbs silica from the ground...


----------



## mike243 (May 5, 2019)

It wont rust unless it gets water on it lol ,keep semi clean and out of the weather to make them last forever


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2019)

ericm83 said:


> Getting my first offset here in a few weeks. I upgraded to the 1/2 inch fire box. I was reading a thread someone posted about having a rusted out fire box, and it got me wondering about preventative maintenance on it so I don’t have that issue. Is it basically as simple as emptying the ash after each cook or do I also need to wash it out?


Don't let the ash sit in the firebox for extended periods without use.  you can spray the outside with pam or veg oil, to help keep it seasoned.  IT would take an aweful long time to rust through 1/2 inch metal.


----------



## motolife313 (May 5, 2019)

Put fire brick on the bottom and some on the sides would be good

I’m cooking on my out right now. Usually I don’t stick this big a piece in it. Mines 1/4 stainless and you can put your hand on the outside for a second in the winter 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
the firebrick on the bottom on mine is a more durable brick then the sides


----------



## ericm83 (May 5, 2019)

2 more questions, can someone explain what the fire bricks are?

I still have a day or 2 to make any changes, is the $400 worth the upgrade to a 1/2 inch fire box? I live in Nebraska and plan on smoking through the winter.


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2019)

what smoker are you getting


----------



## ericm83 (May 5, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> what smoker are you getting


It is a 24x42 Pits by JJ.


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2019)

cool, I didn't put Bricks in my firebox so cant say how they work, they are a lot cheaper then 1/2 inch steel though


----------



## ericm83 (May 5, 2019)

Is that what the bricks are for is just insulation? Just use any kind of brick?


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2019)

ace sells firebricks, as does amazon
the ones I have seen used are half bricks


----------



## motolife313 (May 5, 2019)

Upgrading from what 3/8 or 1/4” that’s a big price increase.


----------



## ericm83 (May 5, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Upgrading from what 3/8 or 1/4” that’s a big price increase.


Upgrading from 1/4. I looked at several different offsets, most were about that much to upgrade from 1/4 to 1/2.


----------



## motolife313 (May 5, 2019)

With fire brick 1/4” is fine I’d think. The brick is a good insulator protecting the steel


----------



## Murray (May 5, 2019)

If you have the space go with the thickest firebrick you can find. As motolife313 states it insulates and protects the steel from warping, perhaps not as important in a smoker with small fires as compared to a wood stove.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 18, 2019)

ericm83 said:


> It is a 24x42 Pits by JJ.



 Nice.  I stopped by their shop today, you are getting a nice pit. 

This is the 24”x48” they had in the showroom.


----------



## motolife313 (May 18, 2019)

Nice, that’s a good size cooker. You got some warrants out or something?


----------



## ericm83 (May 18, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Nice, that’s a good size cooker. You got some warrants out or something?


Yeah it’s definitely bigger than I need. I was gonna get a 20x42 but everything I read said get the 24 if you can. Definitely overkill for a pork butt for my family.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 19, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> Nice, that’s a good size cooker. You got some warrants out or something?



Hiding from a crazy ex.  One can never be too careful.


----------



## ericm83 (May 19, 2019)

Sparky9 said:


> Hiding from a crazy ex.  One can never be too careful.


Now you guys got me questioning getting one this big. Is this thing gonna be way overkill for the occasional backyard smoke? I occasionally will smoke enough meat for 20-25 people when my kids have a birthday party. Other than that it’ll be 1-2 butts, a few racks of ribs or a brisket.

I originally was looking at a 20x36, however EVERYTHING I read said go 24 minimum if you can and add the extra 6 inches. Kinda questioning getting this 24x42 now. I think I still have time to switch if I want to.


----------



## Sparky9 (May 19, 2019)

ericm83 said:


> Now you guys got me questioning getting one this big. Is this thing gonna be way overkill for the occasional backyard smoke? I occasionally will smoke enough meat for 20-25 people when my kids have a birthday party. Other than that it’ll be 1-2 butts, a few racks of ribs or a brisket.
> 
> I originally was looking at a 20x36, however EVERYTHING I read said go 24 minimum if you can and add the extra 6 inches. Kinda questioning getting this 24x42 now. I think I still have time to switch if I want to.



I’m in the same boat.  I have a small family that I cook for, but 3 to 4 times a year I cook for 20-25 people.  I think I am going to get a 24x48 since it is only around 500 bucks  more than the 24x36.  I would rather have unused rack space than have to buy a new one in 5 years.  Also,  that unused rack space is great for jalapeño poppers or sausage to snack on during a long cook.


----------



## Heart of Dixie (May 28, 2019)

Tractor Supply sells firebricks, too.


----------

